# For Poolanne and Poodlecrazy#1!!!



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Omg, lol! That is so funny! It's funny because I think they have a rat in the background and a mouse on the mouse ?. Lol I'm not sure though because the facial features have been distorted. 

I haven't posted it because it was really upsetting then, but the little boy I just got that was in the video playing with Killa, died. I found him in his cage unresponsive and started doing CPR. I got him back but he had been gone for to long and was brain dead so we put him to sleep. I was so upset he was exactly like my Flashy that died last summer (also featured in a Killa video) and the most beautiful sky blue. But I am getting over his death now and am in the search for another one.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am so sorry sweetie


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh! How sad! I am soooo sorry. Rats just don't live long enough. I am watching two of my old ones grow various lumps and bumps and it's breaking my heart. 

I sure hope you find a new little one to love soon.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

To those of you who love or who have loved rats, I totally empathize with you. After 15 years of having rats I finally had to take a break. My last ratty lived six years and it was really hard when he died. He was like a little dog.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Charmed said:


> To those of you who love or who have loved rats, I totally empathize with you. After 15 years of having rats I finally had to take a break. My last ratty lived six years and it was really hard when he died. He was like a little dog.



Wow! 6 years! That's amazing! I have never gotten any of mine past the 3 year mark. Granted they have always been feeders, so maybe that's why. It really is hard to loose them. I loved my Flashy so much she would free range around the house and come when I called her name. I sure wish they would live longer. I took a break from rats for a while too. This little boy's death hit hard. I couldn't even do a necropsy on him to find out why he was so sick so suddenly. And I do necropsies on all my pets no matter what (unless it's obvious). I just don't like the feeling of not knowing why it happened.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My long lived rat was a "pound puppy"; we adopted him and a friend from the pound when he was a few weeks old. He ate a special rat diet that we mixed up every few months in big batches and kept in the freezer. His cage was big enough for six rats, but never had more than two. He was right in the middle of all activities, loved playing with the poodles, and loved terrorizing the Rottweiler. After he was five years old we let him eat all the forbidden foods...sort of like letting your great-great grand father smoke cigars, ha-ha. It was quite a sight to watch him clutching a candy kiss, with a look of pure bliss on his face, as he nibbled away on it. I am still not ready to share my life with another rat.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

I really need yet another mouse? could this be a way to have them "in house"?
EWD


----------

